# Leadville Racer looking for riders in Switzerland Aug 18th - 23rd



## murdog (Nov 26, 2007)

I just finished racing Leadville and now I'm going to be in Switzerland from Aug 18th - 23rd and looking to ride XC style Mountain Biking any or all of those days. I'll have a rental car, and I'm a strong climber and fit XC rider. Any suggestions or persons interested in riding with me in the areas of Interlaken, Zermatt or PORTES DU SOLEIL please PM me or email me at [email protected]

I will reciprocate if you are ever in California and will take you to some great redwood forest single track riding here in Santa Cruz.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Did you manage to find some riding buddy's to enjoy the swiss trails?


----------

